# British Rail ferries



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

somehow I ended up on the National Railway Museum York website galleries and they quite a lot of pictures of their ferries pin amongst the train pictures. Parkeston Quay and the train ferries is well covered. Makes you realize how far British Rails reach was in the 50s and 60s. I am sure someone has mentioned this before. However having grown up on Felistowe beach in the 50s which set the tone of my whole life/career it was a good site to stumble upon. 
Bill B


----------



## Phil Saul (Jan 20, 2006)

Did a 6 months summer season in '69 in the Hibernia on the Holyhead - Dun Laoghaire route after leaving Blue Flue.

What an experience!!

Fantastic money and lots of f*rnicating.

I was glad to get back deep-sea for a rest.

Regards Phil (Thumb)


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmm, I did a few runs as a passenger on the old 'St Edmund' when she was on the troopship run as the 'Keren' to/from the Falklands...


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Phil Saul said:


> Did a 6 months summer season in '69 in the Hibernia on the Holyhead - Dun Laoghaire route after leaving Blue Flue.
> 
> What an experience!!
> 
> ...



Also did a summer season on Vortigen on the Newhaven/Dieppe crossing. Agree with your physical exploits - difficult to get away from it. Ended up taking her up the Fal for layup - had a totally glorious time all round.

LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Did a bit on the Newhave - Dieppe route 1962 & 1963 on the Londres and the Brighton. Enjoyed it too! No chics in the boiler room though. I heard story's the deck and steward had a few.


----------

